# starting a cycle of tb-500 and bpc- 157



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

hi so basically i wrote a post the other week about about hgh for me knee injury\ tendons but have took the advice that tb500 and bpc will give me a better result ive done so research but cant put my finger on a good protocol if anyone has one that would be great .
I've also added strom joint max supplement whether this will do much i dunno


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

Joeyj said:


> hi so basically i wrote a post the other week about about hgh for me knee injury\ tendons but have took the advice that tb500 and bpc will give me a better result ive done so research but cant put my finger on a good protocol if anyone has one that would be great .
> I've also added strom joint max supplement whether this will do much i dunno


I just followed what I found on here.

Mon TB500 
Tue BPC157 
Wed BPC157 
Thu TB500 
Fri BPC157 
Sat BPC157
Sun BPC157

I ran at 750 weeks 1 and 2 then dropped to 500.


----------



## Cleanabs (Apr 7, 2016)

any guidance on a good source, as I am struggling to find one?
thanks


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Cleanabs said:


> any guidance on a good source, as I am struggling to find one?
> thanks



I'm currently using bpc-157, dosing at 300mcg a day but might increase that soon. 

I got mine from here:





Buy high quality BPC 157 from the UK's leading store - Pure Peptides UK


Buy high purity BPC 157 online at the very best price in the UK and EU. BPC-157 is a peptide chain consisting of 15 amino acids. Research has shown that it may positively influence tissue repair and healing processes.




www.purepeptidesuk.com




Only been on it 4 days so i can't really vouch for it's quality or effectiveness yet.


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

Cleanabs said:


> any guidance on a good source, as I am struggling to find one?
> thanks


I used trident


----------



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

Cleanabs said:


> any guidance on a good source, as I am struggling to find one?
> thanks


Ordered mine from Uk peptides


----------



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

Philfg said:


> I just followed what I found on here.
> 
> Mon TB500
> Tue BPC157
> ...


How did you find them work with your injury did it heal any injury ?


----------



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

Seppuku71 said:


> I'm currently using bpc-157, dosing at 300mcg a day but might increase that soon.
> 
> I got mine from here:
> 
> ...


Let me know how it goes mate mine gets delivered tomorrow so I’ll start then ! 
have you been site injecting yours ? 
after some research I found pscarbs website and I’m going follow his
Bcp 157 700mg Ed split in to doses 
Then tb500 5mg each week in two doses 
2ius of hgh which I’ve just followed from Previous months


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Joeyj said:


> Let me know how it goes mate mine gets delivered tomorrow so I’ll start then !
> have you been site injecting yours ?
> after some research I found pscarbs website and I’m going follow his
> Bcp 157 700mg Ed split in to doses
> ...


I've been trying to get it close but my tendon trouble is (i think) my left hip labrum. So it's round the back, under my left butt cheek. I'm jabbing it on the side of my glute, so it's near, but i've got a few other injuries anyhow, including in my left shoulder. Good luck with yours mate, fingers crossed and all that!


----------



## Cleanabs (Apr 7, 2016)

Philfg said:


> I used trident


I take it you 


Seppuku71 said:


> I'm currently using bpc-157, dosing at 300mcg a day but might increase that soon.
> 
> I got mine from here:
> 
> ...


keep us posted in how things go.


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

Keep me posted. I'm looking to run bpc 157


----------



## Cleanabs (Apr 7, 2016)

Joeyj said:


> Let me know how it goes mate mine gets delivered tomorrow so I’ll start then !
> have you been site injecting yours ?
> after some research I found pscarbs website and I’m going follow his
> Bcp 157 700mg Ed split in to doses
> ...


how is it going with the course and healing?


----------



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

Cleanabs said:


> how is it going with the course and healing?


Hello mate still have aches in my knee but it’s 100% improved i did my first leg session tonight in 8months without pain so it’s looking good but the pain has not gone if that makes sense day to day


----------



## Cleanabs (Apr 7, 2016)

Joeyj said:


> Hello mate still have aches in my knee but it’s 100% improved i did my first leg session tonight in 8months without pain so it’s looking good but the pain has not gone if that makes sense day to day


these seem like positive signs. maybe it is just more time?


----------



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

Cleanabs said:


> these seem like positive signs. maybe it is just more time?


I think so mate I couldn’t even bend down on my knee earlier this year so it might just take a few cycles to be honest 
Personally I think bpc -175 does most of the leg work to be honest


----------



## Cleanabs (Apr 7, 2016)

Joeyj said:


> I think so mate I couldn’t even bend down on my knee earlier this year so it might just take a few cycles to be honest
> Personally I think bpc -175 does most of the leg work to be honest


i am gonna start myself next week
I take it, you are happy with UK Peptides?


----------



## schlomo (Oct 9, 2020)

You dont need to pin BPC locally, it works systematically (depending that your peptide is what it says it is)


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

Great to see progress from BPC


----------

